# ETI LOCAL 11 oral interview



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

it goes by the list, it could be two years if you scored low on the interview or if you scored real high it could be a month after depends on your rank.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

You don't need any prior experience to be accepted in the apprenticeship program, i highly suggest you look at the ETI website and understand what the program is all about.

the interview takes about 20 minutes, some of the questions where

how did you hear about this apprenticeship?
what do you know about this apprenticeship?
why do you wanna be a inside wireman?
what is a weakness you have? 
what is a strength you have?
where do you see yourself in 5 years?

etc,etc

there's more questions but those are the one's i remember 

they also ask about your hobbies and what do you do in your free time

Just be confident and answer honestly 
goodluck


----------



## Deemoney4 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks appreciate the info, what do you need if accepted into boot camp?


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Deemoney4 said:


> Thanks appreciate the info, what do you need if accepted into boot camp?[/QUOTE
> 
> you need to be there * ON TIME * everyday of boot camp.
> Boot camp is 2 week safety/orientation class before you get dispatch.
> ...


----------

